# PCGH.de: Itunes 8.0.1 jetzt verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Itunes 8.0.1 jetzt verfügbar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Soulblader (6. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Itunes 8.0.1 jetzt verfügbar*

Wer´s brauch.


----------



## Speedi (6. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Itunes 8.0.1 jetzt verfügbar*

Ist denn jetzt raus, ob es mit dieser Version auch noch Probleme mit Windows Vista gibt?
Das hat mich ja an der "alten" Version 8 gestört...
Das wäre echt toll, wenn mir jemand antworten könnte, da ich noch iTunes 7.6 benutze und gerne wegen der Sicherheit umsteigen würde!


----------



## MomentInTime (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Itunes 8.0.1 jetzt verfügbar*



Soulblader schrieb:


> Wer´s brauch.



Jopp, du sagst es  ...


----------



## Emilie (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Itunes 8.0.1 jetzt verfügbar*

Ihr seid ja heute wieder von der ganz schnellen Sorte. Das Programm in der Version ist bereits den vierten Tag verfügbar.


----------



## Prinzchen1990 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Itunes 8.0.1 jetzt verfügbar*

Weiß jemand ob das Itunes mit 64-Bit betriebsystemen zusammenarbeitet.
Ich benutze XP64 und nutze iTunes 7.3, bei neueren Versionen hat er mir immer erzählt es seit nicht 64bit kompatibel, habe es aber zuletzt mit iTunes 7.7 oder so getestet.
Hat sich das mit dem 8er jetzt verbessert?


----------



## DerZwerg (1. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Itunes 8.0.1 jetzt verfügbar*



Prinzchen1990 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob das Itunes mit 64-Bit betriebsystemen zusammenarbeitet.
> Ich benutze XP64 und nutze iTunes 7.3, bei neueren Versionen hat er mir immer erzählt es seit nicht 64bit kompatibel, habe es aber zuletzt mit iTunes 7.7 oder so getestet.
> Hat sich das mit dem 8er jetzt verbessert?



itunes als 64bit gibts nur für windows vista x64


----------

